# Spoonbill



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

anyone know anything about spoonbill fishing months. I just saw some of my buddies pictures and didnt even know that fish existed. He told me of some times and spots but figured id ask around. I thinks its getting close to that time. any help please?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I think they are a protected species.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes, they are protected. Must be released. I have seen a lot of idiots at Deer Creek catch them and keep them out of the water for 15 - 20 mins. Not good! Awesome piece of creation and history. I've never heard of anyone fishing for them though  ????????


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

They have one of those at the Bass Pro Shops in Fairfield, Ohio. They are a very neat animal, crazy looking when they are feeding, their mouths are huge.

J


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes they are protected, and I do believe they are a plankton feeder, thus very hard to catch on hook and line..Alot of them are snagged.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

The are gill rakers and like flat said feed on plankton. From what I have read there is no way to fish for them. most are cought while fishing for other species by chance or snagged. They have huge mouths with large brush like gills. they swim with mouth fully open and collect plankton. I think they might be the only fresh water fish that feeds in this manner other that bait fish, not sure though. S


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

Not to call anyone wrong, but i googled spoonbill, and found a web page that actually has charters for these things. I wonder what they use for bait?

http://www.grandlakefishingguide.com/

Scroll down a little ways for the pictures.

J


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

In Oklahoma not Ohio... do the fish a favor and don't snag er "fish" for them.


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

Jason6644 said:


> Not to call anyone wrong, but i googled spoonbill, and found a web page that actually has charters for these things. I wonder what they use for bait?
> 
> http://www.grandlakefishingguide.com/
> 
> ...



Protected in OHIO, does that clarify it a bit?


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I knew it was protected in ohio, just wondering what type of bait they would use for them.

J


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i think the bait of choice is a GIANT treble hook that is weighted


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Yep, that's how I hear they do it. Paddlefish mostly feed on vegetation.


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

No my buddy who caught them said theres a month, i think february where you can catch them. The water gets high and you snag them because they come in real close. They do have to be released though. I dont know why you'd wanna eat it anyways theres tons of garbage fish for that. Man I'd love to have a pic though with one of those babies. I dont feel to bad, i dont think its in pain or its feelings are hurt. beautiful fish. Hard and rare enough that you may not even get one. I need that checkmark


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

ive been looking up spoonbill and all i can find is pics of these huge brown cats with long noses. his pictures didnt look like cats really. it says they weigh lik 100-200 pounds. these look like 10 pounders and have a teal top grey body and pink underbelly. alot prettier than alot of the pictures ive found. its a warm water discharge where he caught them, maybe they are just messed up lol


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

scrawfrd02 said:


> The water gets high and you snag them because they come in real close.



Uh, that's not fishing for them. That's snagging. One takes skill and knowledge and a little luck. The other takes a weighted treble hook. Leave the endangered species alone.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And I was at Deer Creek for my last one- almost 40 lbs. I caught it on a #6 hook and 10lb line while fishing for saugeye. Yes, it was snagged; they don't take baits. It took me almost 20 minutes to land the fish and I had it out of the water for about a minute and a half, long enough to snap a picture. I even spoke to a Ranger before taking the picture and he was OK with it. (What I'm saying is don't jump on me for having it out of the water.) She swam away very strongly, giving me a face full of water as she left. 

You can hook up with them down around Laughery Creek in Indiana and some of the other feeders. My buddy snagged a 5lb albino paddlefish two years ago down there while crappie fishing. He was afraid to touch it. LOL

Cool fish though- smooth skin but not slimy like a catfish- very muscular. The bill isn't all hard like bone though- sort of like a bone with 1/2" of meat on it. That surprised me when I grabbed it for the first time. I expected it to be hard and it wasn't. 

UFM82


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## flugfiske (Oct 20, 2005)

shuvlhed1 said:


> Uh, that's not fishing for them. That's snagging. One takes skill and knowledge and a little luck. The other takes a weighted treble hook. Leave the endangered species alone.
> 
> Thanks shuvlhed, I was begining to think that I was the only one who had ethical problems with snagging fish.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I am with shuvlhed and flugfiske on this one. If you hook into one while out fishing for another species then consider yourself lucky. No need to target them in our area where they are protected speciecs. Some things are better left alone.... S


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Just my opinion, how do you fish for a plankton feeder other than snagging it sorry if I offended anyone but I prefer to catch fish and not snag them. s


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a 3 month season on snagging spoons in Indiana,not sure the months but its in the winter time!

Read the rules to be legal.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if theres any spoonbill in the eastfork spillway area?I seen a sign for them but didnt know if anyone has actualy caught one.The only way they could really get there is if they was stocked right?That river gets really small towards the back half and I doubt they could migrate up there.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Grand Lake OK. They claim to have the worlds largest population of spoonbills. 
They offer guided spoonbill trips, november through april is prime time. I am still not sure how they fish for them. Dempsy's guide service. S


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Snagging Spoonbill, though it sounds like it could be fun, kinda sounds like swerving to hit the 10 point buck, then taking a picture and claiming the record!  
I've hit deer with my car b4, but don't claim to be a deer hunter.
????
To each his own.
Jeff


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I see your point, if it is leagal and in season have at it. Like jeff said to each there own. I'll try to keep my opinions to myself and offer what I can. I thought snagging them was illeagal year round and thought that to be unethical. I guess I got mine cause I got skunked today for the first time this season. Not even a decent hit...... S


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't really see why you should keep your opinions to yourself. It is valid and you are entitled to it, as is everyone else. Even at times and places where snagging is legal, it seems perfectly appropriate for some folks to think it is unethical. Some people might think it is legal and ethical but immoral. Personally, I think it is grotesque and barbaric. But that only means I won't do it intentionally, not that everyone should agree with me.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

In Indiana you must keep the fish you snagg,you can not release it back and try for a larger one..No matter what size it is you must keep it..Why this i am not exactly sure.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

IS,
Probably to keep some "ethics" in the snag.
If it's wanton killing of spoonbill for the pure "sport", then it's a waste after the first one or two.
If you legally snag one, and take what you get, go home and eat it, giving thanks for it, then it wasn't a waste. (or get it back into the water live, and able to live on. )
You can call it wild life management, stewardship of natural resources, ethics, I think we all have "reasons" or underlying motivators as to why we fish, hunt, chase women, drink, work, have families,etc.
Not to get to heavy, but we all could ask ourselves "why" it's important to snag spoonbill. Or anything else we do regulary.
I saw the comment quite a few frames below "I could use the checkmark" as possibly the reason why at least one person wants to snag spoonbill.
For that person, being able to say "I've snagged a spoonbill" holds some signficance.
And you're right, catfishhunter, we could start a thread on fishing ethics, but I could see it get really heated! :0)
Jeff


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

Where would Spoonbills be in Indiana?

WAR


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

War,
In the water.
Jeff


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

spoonbills will feed on most carp bait dough balls i see them up at the dam all the time I think they winter there.I think Ky has a season on them?? better check but I think it's in the spring but the most common way to fish for then is snagging.


----------



## BaitBucket (Nov 13, 2005)

People do a lot of salmon snagging up north every year. Yep, their gonna die anyway. ..But I think it's a "protected species thing" here (at least for me).


----------



## basstracker (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey all, I've unintentionally caught a couple of these fish before while night fishing at the bottom of CC dam as a kid. Released the fish unharmed. I thought that they were a protected species too. However, now that this thread is going I wanted to know for myself as to what the bottom line on this particular aquatic animal is. After contacting the ODNR about this, here was their reply to me on Friday 18:



> Paddlefish are currently listed as threatened, not endangered, in Ohio. Consequently they are not afforded endangered species protection in Ohio. See attached link for more information.


http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/padlfish.htm

So.... knowing that this is a threatened species, I'm all for leaving them alone and returning them safely back if you happen to catch one.

Tight Lines!


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

screw this, when its february ill snag em. Cant wait to catch one. Snaggin isnt morally different then catching. Either way your hooking a fish and pulling it out of its habitat. You think killing a deer by bow or gun is any different. when you fish you try to catch fish, who gives a crap how you get it. The forum was for people wanting to catch them. How come every single time someone writes a forum you got people arguing. Everybody's a know it all i swear. Its getting old to read 500 posts of crabbin. SPPOOONBILLL BABBBBY cant wait. And your right my buddy catches them at MELDAHL


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------

